# tips - advice on re-modelling my tank.



## HEADIN (Aug 4, 2010)

Im after ideas or tips for re-modelling my tank.
My tank I think is a 30 gal. 125 litres, its 4’ x 1’ x 1’

Ideally I would like to have the real plants etc all set up nicely but at the minute with funds etc it isn’t really an option, and am looking into a bigger tank at some stage in the near future when I move house but until such time I would like to get my tank sitting as best as possible.

I’ve just been adding to it décor wise as I go to accommodate my little critters.
I’ve attached a pic or 2 of how it looks at the minute.

I’ll list what I have décor wise and stock wise.

Décor	- good sized bit of driftwood that I’ve just purchased that I want to put in.
-	2 coconut halfs for caves all cut and ready to put in
-	Few plastic plants (should I keep them all together or split them up? I am looking to add a few more aswell for cover)
-	A little decorative castle that my 2 clown loaches hog the life out off. You can always see their tales going through the windows but my kribs are also trying to move into it aswell.
-	A small boat then full of holes that 1 of my sharks enjoys.
-	A small barrel/log thing that they enjoy aswell.
-	You may notice a small cave that I put together aswell using a few stones etc from the garden, it gets used quite often aswell by all to hide in now and again.
-	Also a few other small décor items you might notice from the pics.
-	I have 2 fluval filters aswell in my tank, a 2+ and a 3+. Both in at the minute until my 3+ gets fully up to speed and cycled, then I need new sponges for my 2+ as its quite old.. they currently sit side by side on the left hand side, where would be best for positioning on these? at opposite corners maybe so that the currents flow into each other?
-	
Stock	- 2 rainbow sharks
-	1 pleco 6” – not sure on specifics – just looks like your average
-	5 small inch or less zebra danios – I think 2 are full of eggs
-	7 red platys – 2 of which look like marbles and are continuing to get fatter
-	4 beacon tetras I think they are.
-	6 black skirt tetras
-	2 blue gouramis – 3”
-	2 sailfin mollies male + female
-	2 bettas male + female
-	2 tinfoil barbs – small at the minute 2”
-	2 small clown loaches inch and a half each
-	2 v small leopard cory’s just purchased half inch each
-	2 kribs male and female about 3” & 2” just purchased

Indeed I may well be overstocked, but im keeping on top of it with regular water testing and changes etc. and my levels are staying low and constant at the minute. A lot are v small and under or around an inch in size and it seems to be working well so far. The only fatalities ive had was a half eatin platy and lost 2 clown loaches very early on, 1 each time after a water change. But my other 2 are doing fine and haven’t had any more problems.

Obv I want to try and accommodate everyone and there are a few bottom dwellers in there. At the minute there has been no fighting and everyone is getting along. Although I would like to try and re-model/landscape to accommodate them all a bit better so they can each have their own wee section, the kribs and loaches sharing the little castle is probably not the most ideal situation lol but hopefully can sort that by moving things around etc and adding the coconut caves. 

Im open to any and all suggestions as its all for the benefit of my little fishy world and to get the best out of them.
Should all the caves be kept together or spread them all out etc..

Items can be removed to create more space so please fire away with any ideas folks


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

This is my planted aquarium.


http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad178/findingjohn/Big Dog fishes/IMG0001_1-1.jpg


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats a jungle bigdog. I really like it.

Headin, with that stock I hope you are planning a big upgrade very soon. You will need at least 125 gal.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I was wanting to get a 250 or biger aquarium.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Last time I checked on Rate my tank. I was in 7 place in the top 10. If you want you can help me get to number 1 by voting for my planted aquarium. 
Thanks so much for liking my planted aquarium. I just started a few years ago.


----------

